# Ominous Things



## pez (Oct 24, 2011)

I was getting some fuel as the sunset, and noticed a flock of large black birds congregate on a nearby cell tower (70mm, back-lit). Hmm...







I tried a 55-300 next, and then used Topaz B&W Effects in pp...





See any ominous things lately?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmmmm...interesting theme. A tough one though.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 24, 2011)

1.





2.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 24, 2011)

that rocks! ^


----------



## pez (Oct 24, 2011)

Buckster said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah! Just exactly the kinds of things I was thinking of!


----------



## pez (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 31, 2011)

Buckster said:
			
		

> 1.
> 
> 2.



Is the second one photoshopped in? It looks like a vertical brick wall with a round hole turned sideways and baby added...The bricks inside the hole give it away.


----------



## Heitz (Oct 31, 2011)

The one with the doll next to the (hole?) is kind of hilarious!  ("She puts the lotion on her skin or else she gets the hose again")


----------



## Buckster (Oct 31, 2011)

mommy-medic said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's exactly right!  :thumbup:  The wall was shot at a school in Lafayette, Louisiana.


----------

